# hello



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

hello everyone!

There doesn't seem to be a lot using this ladies section.

I was wanting some advice on diet and fat loss as I have recently joined my local gym and haven't exercised for 5 years.

Has anyone tried Nobese as I am thinking of trying it to aid fat loss.

My husband says I should also be taking whey protein shakes as well.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

hi

think of it as a quiet week day shopping trip instead of a saturday morning when its too busy to have a good look round.

if im wright nobese is an la muscle supplement which reduces the amount of carbs and fat you absorb from you food in my opinion you would be better off spending your dosh on a supplement that speeds up your metabolism may i suggest extremes lean r or eph-25 both will speed up you metabolism (help you burn more calories) and surpress your hunger. Which i find very usefull when dieting.

Whey protein is most effective just after you have trained to help you body recover.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.

My husband bought me some Whey protein today so I guess I better start taking it tomorrow.

What advice would you give for training - I have a spare 2 hours on Mondays and Tuesdays but only 20 minutes on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. What routine would you suggest?

Can you tell I am new to this!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

how you getting on with the whey protein?

sorry for not getting back sooner

monday and tuesday you can do weights and cardio, probably work on the areas you most want to improve on those days when you have more time.

And on weds thursday and fridays do a quick circuit style training session on weights would be better if you could push it to 30 mins on these days but 20 mins is better than nothing.

what kind of training plan are you currently doing?

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for replying - I am getting on great with the whey protein and really enjoy taking it. Just started this week to take creatine serum - you put it under your tongue just before training and woe it works - I've got loads more energy.

My training plan at the moment consists of (bearing in mind I haven't done anything for 5 years) is as followis (not too much too soon - need to break myself back into it):-

Monday - chest & triceps - 30 mins cross trainer level 7

Tuesday - back & biceps - 30 mins cross trainer level 7

Wednesday - 20 mins cross trainer level 7

Thursday - legs and Abs

Friday - 20 mins cross trainer level 7

I feel like I should be doing more but I'm a very impatient person - but I know these things take time - its not going to happen over night.

I am doing quite a lot of cardio but I do have a excess weight and fat to get rid of.

However, I am starting to see results already so I must be doing something right.

I have took a before photo but no-one will see it until I have made good progress and can produce another photo showing good results.

I would appreciate any advice you can give me regarding training.

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

your right to take it easier at first and build up but by that plan your not taking it that easy!

everyone wants to see results fast, you should be feeling better in yourself as well alll those happy hormones after you have trained and it always feels nice doing things for yourself.

that program looks pretty good to me only thing up are missing out is your shoulders but at the moment its not really a problem they get used alot in othere exercises. if im right yoyu main aim is to lose weight at the moment so your work out shouldnt have long rest periods in and rep range should be around 10-12. You having your whey shake after your training session.

id take photos around every 2-3 weeks these first few months should be when you see the most difference.

whats your general diet like at the moment

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm going to try and fit some shoulder work in maybe Mondays or Tuesdays when I have a bit more time. I always aim for 10 reps and my rest periods are barely there because of the little time I have.

I take my protien shake whilst I am in the shower folowing my workout.

My diet is ok I suppose but I know I should probably be eating more.

6.30 am Breakfast - porridge

10.30 am Mid morning - chicken breast

1.45 pm (lunch) immediatley after training - whey protein shake

5.30 pm chicken or turkey with vegetables or sald

9.00 pm slice of wholemeal toast (no butter) with can of tuna, cucumber & tomato

At the moment I can only manage to drink about 1 litre of water per day and I'm struggling to drink that amount. I really dislike water but I know I have to drink it.

What sort of weight should I be lifting/using for each body part. Should I be going for the heaviest that I can manage.

Hey all this advice is fantastic. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

hi

its hard to say what weight you should be lifting because everyone is different but if your doing a rep range of 10, the weight needs to be heavy enough for you to be struggeling on those last two or 3 or every set. try using a heavier weight that you can maybe only get six with and drop to a smaller weight for the last 4.

the more water you can drink the better really i use alot of sugar free cordial to flavour water makes it alot easier to drink.

the changes i would make to your diet are these but there not a must



wotsername said:


> 6.30 am Breakfast - porridge *add in a scoop of protein*
> 
> 10.30 am Mid morning - chicken breast
> 
> ...


x


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

creatine serum:

creatine is converted in water to creatanine within hours (which aint much use)

serum is a fancy name for sugar and water

therefor creatine serum is an absolute con! sorry!

Aso creatine shouldnt give you a big immediate energy rush so there must be another ingredient in the product doing this and causing this effect. Is there anything else listed?

How are you getting on other than that? Hows the diet and training coming along?

Protein shakes will help you - you can use them as snacks and meal replacements as well to help you along


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

bettyboo - thanks for the diet tips - will definately take them on board and will also try the cordial in my water (sugar free of course).

zara-leoni - the diet is boring but I put up with it as I am determined to do this. Is there anything else suitable for breakfast apart from porridge and eggs because to be honest I'm sick of them. The training is coming along fine and i'm really enjoying it - I can see results already - I took some before photos a few weeks ago and I can see a difference already, mainly in fat loss. I know my muscles are in there somewhere lol!

I have lost an inch off my waist, hips and thighs so far so I must be doing something right.

All this advice is great - keep it coming!

Thanks

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah it all gets a bit monotonous doesnt it?

I find i go through phases of liking certain things. right now its hard boiled eggs. I boil them and shell them at night and carry them around in a plastic bag as a snack :lol: haha! Before it was cottage cheese with pineapple.

Lets be realistic here. Are you planning to compete anytime soon? If not, then you can have a different kind of cereal maybe one with some nuts and raisins etc in it. It will most likely have some honey or sugar but choose one as low as possible. What you are aiming to do if not getting ready to compete is reduce as far as possible the bad stuff whilst keeping it managable and realistic. If its not, you wont stick to it in the long term. Bear in mind that bodybuilders only use these extreme restricted diets to get ready for shows and not all year round in the main. Or try the new oatibix cereal?

The eggs you been having for breakfast - try making them different ways and adding things to make them taste better - pepper etc. And maybe have a slice of wholemeal toast with your eggs?

To be honest there is no rule stating that you should have traditional breakfast foods for breakfast! Sometimes i have a protein shake or chicken if i dont feel like my normal stuff, but in saying that, its best to have a source of complex carbs first thing as it will give you slow released energy throughout the day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Well I would love to have a go at competing but maybe in a couple of years - thats if I'm not too old!!! I am 42 now.

So the sooner I start getting the diet thing right the better. I have a long long way to go but I'm determined to do it.

I will keep you posted on how I'm getting on and no doubt will be on her more times than enough to ask for advice.

Thanks again x


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

42 isnt too old!! I know of lots of people your age competing!!! (and much older!)

stick in love. we're all here if you need us :lol:


----------



## Tigerally2009 (May 23, 2009)

If you want to take creatine without the water retention and bloating take extreme nutritions Kr-Evolution which will help and totally agree on the water front...Robinsons Special R no suger etc orange flavour does the job for me. You could also look at protein bars as a way to bolster your intake...hope that made sense...im still finding my way too...Phenomenal figure Betty Boo!


----------



## Tigerally2009 (May 23, 2009)

whoops wrong thread


----------

